# Descaling the Dual Boiler.



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

I've had my SDB for just over a year and although it hasn't yet asked me to descale I thought I would as I could hear the steam boiler very quietly starting to "kettle" when boiling. I have only ever used waitrose water.

As I use citric acid to descale other home appliances I decided to use this. I used 4 tablespoons to the full water reservoir which is 2 litres, I dissolved this in warm water first.

For the descale process I followed the instruction book.

When draining the steam boiler I was surprised to see little limescale particles come out of the drain hole but this confirmed to me that this was necessary. The step by step guide is very good and easy to understand, I did finish the process with an extra flush tho. All in all it probably takes about 1hr20 but most of it the machine does the work for you so this gives you plenty of time to play around with that aeropress in the back of the cupboard!

I did hear some horror stories of the descale process giving a valv error but mine seems to have gone ok.

My machine now actually sounds quieter when filling and pulling a shot (could be psychological).

Thought this might help anyone who has yet to descale theirs.


----------

